# Reduced Enlite sensor cost for self-funders



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 22, 2018)

Medtronic have announced two new price plans for people who self-fund sensors for their MM640G in the UK.

There is a greater discount for people who are using more sensors, but from what I was told, anyone self-funding can benefit. 

The 'Complete' option is for those who fund full time (6 day sensor use for >70% of the time) which offers a discount of  23.6%. A box of 5 sensors would cost £210 rather than £275

The 'Lite' option is for people who use sensors intermittently. According to Medtronic yesterday there is no minimum level or frequency of use to qualify. This option offers a discount of 14.1% (box of 5 sensors £236 not £275)

In order to get this discount you need to complete an application form and will be given codes to used when ordering sensors.

https://www.medtronic-diabetes.co.uk/CGM/self-funding


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks Mike. Good news


----------



## trophywench (Feb 22, 2018)

They're really pushing the use of this in the UK aren't they?  By the way things are going they're also more than reasonably likely to become virtually the only tubed pump suppliers here and I'm in two minds whether to like that or not ?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 22, 2018)

I think the pump market in the UK will be changing in the next few years - Dana, cellnovo, Kaleido, Bigfoot and medtrum et al may become familiar names.  

Nature (and commerce) abhors a vacuum.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 23, 2018)

If the price for self funders has been reduced does that mean prices to the NHS will have been reduced as well?  I'm seeing my consultant next week and will be asking about them anyway but a price reduction may help.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 23, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> If the price for self funders has been reduced does that mean prices to the NHS will have been reduced as well?  I'm seeing my consultant next week and will be asking about them anyway but a price reduction may help.



I’m not sure what prices the NHS has negotiated, but these discounts apply to self-funders only.


----------



## Ref (Feb 25, 2018)

Shame they haven't done anything about the upfront cost of the transmitter though.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 25, 2018)

Its in the right direction


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 26, 2018)

Ref said:


> Shame they haven't done anything about the upfront cost of the transmitter though.



Yes unfortunately you need to be on the 'full' package to get a cheap transmitter (£100) next time around. They pulled a similar stunt with their previous subscription packages.


----------



## Ref (Feb 26, 2018)

I rang them to see if I could trial one to see how I get on with it before I invest but they said they don't offer trial packages.  I understand their reasoning  but the transmitter cost is prohibitive if you aren't sure you want to use it long term.  Thankfully my hospital has agreed to help me out.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 26, 2018)

Ref said:


> I rang them to see if I could trial one to see how I get on with it before I invest but they said they don't offer trial packages.  I understand their reasoning  but the transmitter cost is prohibitive if you aren't sure you want to use it long term.  Thankfully my hospital has agreed to help me out.


Good luck Ref


----------



## Ref (Feb 27, 2018)

Cheers.  Weather permitting the trial starts tomorrow which is just as well as another libre started giving crazy results (afternoon BG 8.2, libre 20.5) and its going to take up to 3 weeks for them to send me a replacement.

I'm caught between a rock and a hard place at the moment - find it very difficult without a libre but no longer trust them either  - hence looking at the Enlite sensors.


----------

